# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  جرس خاص .. وسام علي جيد المنبر .. تكريم استثناء ما أجمله عندما يأتي من أسد ورمز مريخي كبير

## مرهف

*

*

----------


## مرهف

*عبارات خرجت بعفوية وكل الصدق
كل الجمال بين السطور 
وما يعرف قدر الرجال الا الرجال
وكفي
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*شكراً الاسد حسن حمد
ستكون كلماتك هذه وساماً يفتخر به المنبر علي مر الايام
وستكون كلماتك هذه حافزاً لكل اسرة المنبر ليكونوا كما المريخ 
وكما كان قبلهم شاخور وابو العائلة وود الفكي وماجد وزيكو ودامر
ان شاء الله
...

*

----------


## كته

*ونعم بالله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يابختنا باشادة صحفي بقامة حسن حمد

بختك ياكولا تستحق يارائع الاشادة نيابة عن المنبر

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إشادة الاسد .. قلادة علي صدر أون لاين

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هذه الفئة الاستثناء في كيان استثنائي 

وانت استثناء فينا ومننا 

الحسن اسمك والحسن فعلك 

لم تهادن ولم يكن المريخ يوماً عندك في منطقة وسطي

دائماً المريخ عندك عالي ومقدس لا تسمح بالاقتراب منه 

لذا دخلت قلوبنا واغلقتها وتربعت داخلها 

سعداء نحن بتوليك رئاسة تحرير اشرف الاصدارات

واعلم اننا في اونلاين سنكون معكم في خندق واحد

فـاعلاء كلمة المريخ في اعلاء شان اصداراته 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ي كولا مبروك شكلو حيعينوك مصور بي 10 جنيه في الاسبوع
.. بختك
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					






حقا انها قلادة شرف تزين اعناق كل من بالمنبر  لاسيما انها صادرة من فارس من فرسان  الكلمة وسيدا من سادة الرأي واسع الالمام  اصيل بثقافة الزعيم  ان كلمات الاسد الاستاذ حسن حمد تجد طريقها سهلا ميسورا  الي شفاف قلوب الصفوة لانها  تمس اوتارا تنبض و تعبر عما يجيش بخاطرهم** حياك الله الاستاذ حسن حمد ولك التهنئة الخالصة  بمناسبة توليك واشرافك لاشرف الاصدارت مع الامنيات لك بالتوفيق 

*

----------


## عصام مبارك

*حس بالله يامرهف مالقى ليه زول الا كولا دا ؟؟؟؟ رفاق كولا كمان جيد لينا

شكرا الاستاذ حسن وبالجد عبارات تقوي العزيمة وتشد الحيل لانطلاقه اقوى

بس كولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههه

لاشك ان الحبيب والابن والاخ الاصغر متوكل كولا من انشط الاعضاء في كل المنتديات الف تحيه له 

*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*اني اشهد ان هذا الحسن كلمة سامقة عصماء ترفرف في كوكبنا الجميل ، عصية على كل ذي عوج ، ابية مترفعة عن كل ذي افق ضيق ، فاتنة يجذبك شذاها واريجها الفواح ، كلمات نابضة رصينة مرتبة جزلى متهادية تكشف عن الق وبهاء ومخبر صاحيها النقي. لك كل الحب اخي ((اللسد)) والله لأحسب انه لقب يتوارى خجلا منك متعك الله بالصحة والعافية 
 ولك التحية اخي مرهف 
*

----------


## مصعب اللورد

*لك خالص الشكر والتقدير استاذ حسن
*

----------

